# curious coppery western flyer tank... show me what it goes with



## ericbaker (Sep 8, 2011)

Picked up a super nice western flyer middleweight tank at the brimfield antique show yesterday. I'll take some pics tonight but i wanted to get the ball rolling a bit.

Its a pretty standard mens middleweight tank that extends past the headtube, with the built in dual headlights, still has og lenses and bulbs. I matched it up with a murray cantilever without a tank and it would have fit perfectly.

The thing that i though was neat about it is the color, its plated not painted in a coppery or brass kind of tint, with mettalic red accent paint... says western flyer die cut in the red paint. The front headlight section is chromed.

Ive never seen the color on any of the bikes ive seen, who thinks they know what I have?


----------



## ericbaker (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## jpromo (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a set of handlebars that the previous owner had tried cleaning but, instead, rubbed the chrome down to the copper/zinc coating. I'm wondering if that might have happened here. It looks quite even though and pretty cool; unique for sure!


----------



## Donja (May 21, 2013)

*Coppery Western Flyer Tank*

Sounds very interesting, curious to see what your tank looks like. The dual headlights, are they side by side or stacked on top of one another, and are the lights round that extend past the frame? Post a photo and I might be able to give you more info.


----------



## jd56 (May 21, 2013)

*Picture deleted*

Can you repost the picture please???


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2013)

Guys, this thread is now two years old.


----------



## Donja (May 21, 2013)

Haha! I realized it was ancient after I posted that. Got so excited over a tank  my mistake for not reading the date


----------

